# Sterilizing plastic containers



## jessicammorton (Jun 28, 2010)

I usually use glass jars and bottles for my products, and sterilize them the old fashioned way by placing in boiling water for 10-15 min.  I then spray the pumps/lids/etc. with 90% isopropyl alcohol.  My question, is there a better way to sanitize the plastic lids and pumps?  I hate the smell of the ISO.  :-(  Also, I am considering using plastic tubes for a formulation, but have no idea how people sterilize these.  Thanks and <3!!


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jul 4, 2010)

What aboutputting them in the dishwasher. If you keep your waterheater high enough it will sterilize them.


----------



## lioness (Jul 7, 2010)

Is this a step that everyone does? I would think its a good idea like they do in canning.


----------



## jessicammorton (Jul 7, 2010)

lioness said:
			
		

> Is this a step that everyone does? I would think its a good idea like they do in canning.



Problem for me is, my caps and lids are plastic, some with paper liners, and other with plastic phenolic liners that don't work with hot water boiling (warping, water logging...I learned the hard way).  I think a spray of 90% isopropyl will work, but want to know what methods others have used.  Is there a better sanitizer out there that won't ruin my closures, but will limit any micro contamination issues?


----------



## madpiano (Jul 11, 2010)

baby bottle sterilizer - I have put PET jars only once through the dishwasher - very interesting shapes, but not very user-friendly as all the bottoms warped and the lids no longer fit either


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 18, 2010)

I am a homebrewer and use the sanitizer that I use when I brew.  It is super easy to use and have never had a problem.  Here is a link to what I use.

http://www.northernbrewer.com/brewing/b ... r-san.html

Bruce


----------

